# Sporadische Aussetzer im Netzwerk



## windl (28. Dez 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe mit Hilfe des Java-Packages VLCJ ein Programm zum Abspielen von Filmen entwickelt. In diesem Package kann man Bilder extrahieren und anzeigen. Somit hat man die Möglichkeit ein sehr schönes EPG zu entwickeln. Da dieser Prozess sehr CPU-Intensiv ist habe ich dafür ein zweites Programm geschrieben und übertrage die Bilder via Socket an das Hauptprogramm. Als Übertragungsstream verwende ich ObjectOutputStream und ObjectInputStream zum Empfangen der Bilder.
Das Problem ist nun, dass der Stream ca. alle Stunde für 2 - 5 Sekunden ausfällt und das Bild einfriert. Das nervt :-(

Habt Ihr 
a.) eine Idee wie man das Problem lösen kann bzw. 
b.) ob es eine andere Möglichkeit gäbe die Bilder zwischen zwei Programmen zu übertragen. 

Danke für Eure Hilfe
Uwe


----------



## mrBrown (28. Dez 2017)

windl hat gesagt.:


> Da dieser Prozess sehr CPU-Intensiv ist habe ich dafür ein zweites Programm geschrieben und übertrage die Bilder via Socket an das Hauptprogramm.


Warum willst du denn etwas CPU-Intensiven mit noch mehr CPU-Last begegnen? 




windl hat gesagt.:


> Das Problem ist nun, dass der Stream ca. alle Stunde für 2 - 5 Sekunden ausfällt und das Bild einfriert.


Wie äußert sich das ausfallen denn, wird einfach nichts mehr übertragen oder gibts nen Fehler?
Ist's wirklich der Stream, der das ganze verursacht?
Sendest du die gleiche Instanzen wiederholt?


----------



## windl (28. Dez 2017)

> Warum willst du denn etwas CPU-Intensiven mit noch mehr CPU-Last begegnen?


Weil Java eine Single-Core Entwicklungssprache ist. Wenn ich ein neues Programm ausführe läuft es in einem anderem Core der CPU. 

Das Bild bleibt nur stehen - für besagte 2 bis 5 Sekunden.
So wie es aussieht scheint es ein Problem mit dem Mainboard zu sein. Gleiches Programm läuft seit Stunden fehlerfrei. Werde ein Bios-Update einspielen.


----------



## mrBrown (28. Dez 2017)

windl hat gesagt.:


> Weil Java eine Single-Core Entwicklungssprache ist


Öhm, Nein. (oder hängst du noch bei 1.1 fest?)



windl hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich ein neues Programm ausführe läuft es in einem anderem Core der CPU


Kann auch auf dem gleichen laufen. Das Betriebsystem verteilt die Threads wie's lustig ist, unabhängig davon, ob zwei Threads aus einem Prozess oder zwei Prozesse mit je einem Thread.



windl hat gesagt.:


> So wie es aussieht scheint es ein Problem mit dem Mainboard zu sein. Gleiches Programm läuft seit Stunden fehlerfrei. Werde ein Bios-Update einspielen.



Wie schließt du davon auf einen Fehler des Mainboards?


----------



## windl (28. Dez 2017)

Ok - ich dachte ich hätte das mal gelernt dass Java-Single Core wäre. Dann kann ich diese Info verwerfen. Danke.
Weil das Programm auf einem anderen Rechner seit Stunden ohne Probleme läuft.


----------



## mrBrown (28. Dez 2017)

windl hat gesagt.:


> Ok - ich dachte ich hätte das mal gelernt dass Java-Single Core wäre. Dann kann ich diese Info verwerfen. Danke.


Vor 20 Jahren war es das auch...



windl hat gesagt.:


> Weil das Programm auf einem anderen Rechner seit Stunden ohne Probleme läuft.


Da gäbe es noch zig andere Fehlerquellen, angefangen bei deinem Programm, über die JVM, OS, Treiber...
Mainboard würde mir da als letztes einfallen, oder gab's sonst auch Probleme damit?


----------



## windl (28. Dez 2017)

Das in meinem Programm Fehler sind - das bleibt unumstritten 
Dennoch läuft das gleiche Programm auf einem anderen Rechner mit gleichem OS und gleicher JVM ohne Probleme.
http://htpc-mediagate.de/homepage/live/


----------



## mrBrown (28. Dez 2017)

windl hat gesagt.:


> Dennoch läuft das gleiche Programm auf einem anderen Rechner mit gleichem OS und gleicher JVM ohne Probleme.



Das muss nicht unbedingt was bedeutet, vielleicht gibt es da nach Neustart auch den gleichen Fehler 
Möglich ist natürlich ein Fehler des Mainboards, nur hätte ich den da nicht in Erwägung gezogen...



windl hat gesagt.:


> http://htpc-mediagate.de/homepage/live/


Interessanter wäre ein Link zu GitHub (was auf der Seite erwähnt, aber nicht verlinkt ist) 
Vor allem wenn du zusätzliche (Mit-)Entwickler suchst


----------



## windl (28. Dez 2017)

Bin innerlich noch am kämpfen ob ich wirklich auf Github möchte.


----------



## mrBrown (28. Dez 2017)

windl hat gesagt.:


> Bin innerlich noch am kämpfen ob ich wirklich auf Github möchte.


Dann solltest du da erst siegen, bevor du schreibst, dass es dort zu finden ist...


----------



## windl (28. Dez 2017)

Die Seite ist auch noch nicht offiziell - habe nur einen ersten Entwurf gerade gepostet.
Vielen Dank für all deine Antworten.


----------

